# adrian flux came up trumps



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

Adrian flux renewal premium £640,compare type websites swiftcover £370,sent Adrian flux a copy of the quote to prove genuine,came up trumps £355 for the same cover I paid £580 last year.
worth 30 minutes on the net searching for deals


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

mercboy said:


> Adrian flux renewal premium £640,compare type websites swiftcover £370,sent Adrian flux a copy of the quote to prove genuine,came up trumps £355 for the same cover I paid £580 last year.
> worth 30 minutes on the net searching for deals


Hi,
Glad we could eventually help out on this for you.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

I always have just had an expensive quote from Aflux and dont have the time to mess with getting them to match so i just went with the company that give the cheaper quote !, it would probably make better sense if they was just more competitive to start with.


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

paul01 said:


> I always have just had an expensive quote from Aflux and dont have the time to mess with getting them to match so i just went with the company that give the cheaper quote !, it would probably make better sense if they was just more competitive to start with.


I couldn't agree more, why does it have to be a haggle?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Then why didn't they offer renewal at that £355 figure in the first place? :devil:

That's what's wrong with the Insurance industry in this country, too greedy and ready to take advantage of some people's inertia.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just don't change the start date or they'll rob you of 30 quid!!!!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Would it not make more sense for insurance companies to give the best quote they have from the beginning , sending you a renewal of £640, then dropping it to £355. Granted we all need insurance, but this is wrong.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

davo3587 said:


> Would it not make more sense for insurance companies to give the best quote they have from the beginning , sending you a renewal of £640, then dropping it to £355. Granted we all need insurance, but this is wrong.


Agreed mate, wonder how many just accept the first quote!!!


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Prime example of this is for me today - renewal came up with Elephant at £837 after updating all of my details. Whacked the same details in on confused.com and i had a quote from admiral come in at £645.78. They are partner companies and will happily match each other quotes. Usual tripe of we value your loyalty (been with them for 5 years) and they try to sting me out of £200. No thanks and goodbye. Anybody been with BMW Insurance / Allianz?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

All insurance companies do the same. 

They send the automatic renewal and hope you don't check or cancel. 

I've used Adrian Flux in the past and will never go near them again. 

Someone gave me a minor shunt up the rear a few years ago in my old car. It wasn't anything more than a damaged bumper but it went through the others guy's insurance and I informed Adrian Flux. 

Adrian Flux put pressure on me to make a personal injury claim even though I had said quite a few times I was fine. 

A few days later a personal injury company were on the phone to assist with my injury claim as Adrian Flux had forwarded my details and the details about the accident. 

They sold my details after trying to pressure me to claim and being told in no uncertain terms that I didn't want to. 

I was very unhappy with their conduct.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

benji1205 said:


> ... Anybody been with BMW Insurance / Allianz?


Yep, I used them a good few years back, were good on price for a couple of years then, as with all the others, they became uncompetitive but would match prices when challenged.

I moved on........


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Flux have come out cheapest for me this year and I'll be going there come end of this month! 

Cheers chaps at flux!


----------

